# M2 vs. SBE 3



## Gumball01

Well...I had finally settle primarily on the Beretta A400 as my top choice for my new gun but turns out the left-handed model is no longer available in the US. So I go back to looking at the SBE 2 but it seems to be a similar situation. 

My initial research on the SBE 3 sounded like the most still preferred the 2 so I start looking at the M2 a little more (why I didn't in the first place...I don't know....) but it sounds like the biggest difference is just that the M2 can't shoot the 3.5's.

So--more generally--how many of you really think the 3.5's are worth it? I've actually never shot them myself as my current gun only does 3's.

More specifically--anyone out there have some input the SBE 3 vs. the M2?

Thanks all!


----------



## craigrh13

3.5’s are 100% a waste of money. There is absolutely no need for them. I strongly dislike Benelli and inertia guns based on my own experience but the M2 would be a better gun and cheaper than the 3.


----------



## Gumball01

I'll be honest and say that I still need to actually get out there and shoot the gun but the lefty choices aren't fantastic and I'm pretty set on getting on. If I can find an A400 Xtreme out there, that'd probably be my top choice to check out but looks like that's not going to happen.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Learn how to shoot right handed and buy a Beretta, see that was easy.


----------



## craigrh13

Gumball01 said:


> I'll be honest and say that I still need to actually get out there and shoot the gun but the lefty choices aren't fantastic and I'm pretty set on getting on. If I can find an A400 Xtreme out there, that'd probably be my top choice to check out but looks like that's not going to happen.


I don’t know a single lefty that shoots an actual lefty gun. My dad shot my a400 for a couple years and he’s a lefty. Screw the 3.5” and check out the A300.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

3.5’s are a waste. Haven’t shot them in year, once I quit shooting them I noticed I was able to stay on target a lot better. more doubles and triples. I’ll shoot 2 3/4 often. When you are taking shots on decoying birds, no need for shooting 3.5’s

Best thing to do would go shoulder the guns and see which one fits you best. I personally shoot a SBE2. I will be taking that gun to the grave with me. I shot an extrema for a couple seasons prior, they were bulky to me. That’s my .02


----------



## John Singer

Gumball01 said:


> So--more generally--how many of you really think the 3.5's are worth it? I've actually never shot them myself as my current gun only does 3's.



Do you feel like you are missing out on something because you have not shot 3.5" shells? I have done quite a bit of pattern work with both 3" and 3.5" steel duck and goose loads. Much of what can be done with a 3.5" shell can be duplicated with proper choke and a 3" shell. There are likely some instances where a 3.5" shell offers an advantage but it comes with a considerable cost in terms of recoil. You are putting a modern 10 gauge load through a 12 gauge bore. There ain't no free lunch here. Especially in a skinny (0.724-0.725") Italian bore. My point here is that if you like the M2, buy it and do not worry about not being able to shoot 3.5" shells.

I think you can reverse the safeties on most all right handed Benelli shotguns. As a lefty, it may not be critical in waterfowl hunting but will certainly be so if you do any upland hunting with the gun.

My favorite instructions for doing so are right here:
_Tap out 012A. Watch 007J fly across room. Find 007J. Remove 008A. Reverse 013C. Reinstall detent and spring._

In addition, both the SBE3 and M2 come with shim kits. Read the instructions, watch a YouTube video or two and take the time to shoot your gun on a pattern board at 16 yards and use the shim kit to adjust the point of impact to your specific point of aim.

Enjoy your new gun whichever you decide to buy.


----------



## JBooth

only thing about the SBE is i've seen it consistently fail at shooting light loads, like at a skeet range. It's a duck gun for big loads, flat out. M2 has zero issues and is a workhouse for every single thing you could want. Take care of a benelli and it's a gun your kid and grandkid will be able to hunt with.


----------



## Lamarsh

I have an SBE2, and I got my dad a Montefeltro in a 12 for his 60th a handful of years ago. Never shot the M2, but it is similar to the Montefeltro. The Montefeltro comes in a left handed model, and I really like that gun, especially for the price tag. You might give it a look. Comes in all synth black as well, which is a nice option for the duck blind. Just a thought. 

As far as Benelli/Beretta inertia/gas goes, I personally prefer the feel of Benelli's inertia guns much more over gas guns. I've shot my SBE2 side by side to my brother's A400, and I just like my SBE2 better. Is one better than the other? I don't think so. Just the felt recoil on the inertia action is my personal preference, and I like the ease of cleaning as well. My recommendation if you're hung up on inertia vs. gas is don't listen to anybody on a forum or gun counter, or anywhere for that matter, that isbashing either type of action, both are proven if in a good enough design, they just feel different. Just go shoot both and see what you prefer. 

As far as the ability to shoot 3.5" shells go, while I don't agree that they serve zero purpose as mentioned above, I would say they serve _little enough_ of a purpose to not mind too much about a shotgun being chambered in 3.5", especially if it meant hundreds of dollars difference in price tags.


----------



## Anas rubripes

Over the past several months I'd deliberated the same question. After 18 years with my Super X2 gas gun, I convinced myself I wanted to give an inertia gun a try. I started saving for the SBEIII, but I don't like to buy anything in its first model year; the interwebs were full of comments about how that gun shot way high. I didn't get to substantiate those claims, but again don't like to buy things before they've had some time to work out the kinks and its a big chunk of money for a non-refundable item. 

The 3.5" vs 3" thing was presented to me, allowing the M2 to enter the conversation. When i thought about it, the 3.5" shells I have shot are either (1) at turkeys or (2) clearance ammo that I picked up after season cause it was cheap. I have a 3.5" gun for turkeys, and I never really felt like there was much need to shoot 3.5" dynamite sticks at ducks. I agree with John's thoughts above on the adequacy of 3" shells.

I fondled the 26" and 28" SBEIIIs and the 26" and 28" M2s. I liked the longer barrels on both. Ultimately, I saved a ton of money and bought the M2. It's been around awhile, unchanged, and has proven itself. I don't have any regrets whatsoever. I've only run about 100 rounds through it so far, but I've been crushing targets. It's a lot different feel than my gas gun because of the weight and weight distribution, but it feels good and I'm feeling pretty confident about it. Had it been a few years from now, maybe I would have gone with the SBEIII simply to have some of its newer technology and redesigned ergonomics, but I'm liking this M2 at the moment. We're going to be pillow casing some feet down ducks together this season.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Love my 3.5". When those birds just don't want to close it's nice to drop them dead right there at the edge of the spread. As for recoil, never been an issue - I shoot a BPS so there's no damping from the auto for me. Stalker version at that with a synthetic stock that weights less than my Berretta 390. 










Before you say I need to learn how to hunt, I've shot several public land limits of ducks and geese with nothing more than a 20 gauge, factory choke, and #2 steel. Carried the 20 to zone 37 at Shiawassee last year and hung just fine with the guys shooting 12's.


----------



## TNL

I'm a lefty and switched from a lefty SBEII to a lefty A400 w/kick off. Recoil is noticeably less. The SBE hit my shoulder harder without a doubt. It was starting to hang up on the second or third shell as well. I changed springs, gave it a thorough cleaning - stock spring, mag spring, all the way down to pieces parts and screws. No joy. So I sold it and switched.

Curious as to why you can't get it in the US. I did without an issue. Ask your FFL to do a search or order direct which is what I did.

As for 3.5". It's not a need, but a want. Why not have that option? I shoot 3.5" from time to time depending on conditions and time of year.


----------



## craigrh13

TNL said:


> I'm a lefty and switched from a lefty SBEII to a lefty A400 w/kick off. Recoil is noticeably less. The SBE hit my shoulder harder without a doubt. It was starting to hang up on the second or third shell as well. I changed springs, gave it a thorough cleaning - stock spring, mag spring, all the way down to pieces parts and screws. No joy. So I sold it and switched.
> 
> Curious as to why you can't get it in the US. I did without an issue. Ask your FFL to do a search or order direct which is what I did.
> 
> As for 3.5". It's not a need, but a want. Why not have that option? I shoot 3.5" from time to time depending on conditions and time of year.


Sounds like a typical Benelli/inertia gun.


----------



## Lamarsh

JBooth said:


> only thing about the SBE is i've seen it consistently fail at shooting light loads, like at a skeet range





craigrh13 said:


> Sounds like a typical Benelli/inertia gun.


The Benelli owners manual indicates that it will not cycle 12 gauge loads less than 1 1/8. First time I shot my SBE2 was on a sporting clays course and I totally forgot about this and bought 2 boxes of 1 oz loads. It would fail to cycle about every third shell. After shooting a few hundred shells out of it, however, this completely went away and it has yet to fail to cycle 1oz loads. I've heard of many people with this same experience. The spring must break in or something. Doesn't bother me in the least bit in a 12 gauge auto that I use exclusively duck, goose and turkey hunting. 

Somebody mentioned above the difference in weight and handling of inertia vs. gas guns. This is a great point. My brother's A400 has a totally different weight and feel to it. Another reason a new shotgun buyer should just go and try different guns.


----------



## Luckydog42

I believe Lamarsh said it best.

Lefty here, I own the M2 in 20 and the SBEII both left handed and both extremely reliable. The failure to ejects that I have seen are usually caused due to an improper mount and only while using 1oz or under. The SBE was broken in with a multiple boxes of 3.5s and I never have issues even with the lightest of loads. The Benelli's break down in seconds and cleaning is a breeze. 

The m2 is my go to but that's just because it's in my preferred gauge. My father is in his mid 50s and won't shoot anything but the SBE. 

In regards to the 3.5 why not have the option, unless money is a factor.

I bought my guns because I wanted work horses that would last. They were both money well spent.

The benelli click does exist.

I have had friends and family shoot my guns and like them enough to buy their own. Which have all been bought off of armslist and or gunbroker for a song.



Sent from my SM-T560NU using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

